# I just caught a swarm, now what?



## michelle43 (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, I've owned bees for exactly 2 weeks and I'm working on my farm and I see a swarm in the bushes. Thinking they were my nucs I rushed and got my extra deep hive body and two pieces of board. I set the hive body with 7 frames (new, no comb) on one board and then cut the branch and shook the bees in the hive. I set the other board on top, leaving a little space hoping the other bees would fly in. I'm wondering if I should close it up and move it. I don't have any extra bottom boards, or top boards. I need help.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

If you don't have enough frames to fill that box, you might want to put *something* there so they don't make a mess. Block off the part of the hive that doesn't have frames. Otherwise, it will probably work. I usually put a frame of open brood and frame of honey in from another hive (without adhering bees) to help anchor them.

If you have to move it, move it. The sooner then better. Preferably before they get oriented to that site. Just wait till they're all inside.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Personally, I'd leave it there until sundown, at least...so you have all the bees inside when you move it.
As far as the 3 missing frames, if you have a tablesaw or bandsaw, it's a quick job to cut a 19" length off a 2x4, then cut 2 1.375"x0.5" (half by one-and-three-eighths) slats out of that...presto, instant (although a bit temporary) "top bars" to fill the space you don't have frames for, and if/when the bees build on them, they'll still be "moveable combs," so still legal, inspectable, etc. 
Other than that, I'd say the plywood/whatever you're using for top & bottom boards will work for at least long enough to make/order a new BB and top cover, and congrats on getting a colony of "freebees"


----------



## michelle43 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I have ten frames now so I'm good. I moved the hive and it's all set up. I'm so excited! Never thought I'd have the nerve to do it, but it was super easy! Thanks for the help.


----------

